# Could do with a positive ID please



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

Got these 2 little beauty's today but am not to sure on a positive id.
First is Ziggy im thinking Brachypelma schroederi










and next is Scarlett not sure either a Brachypelma verdezi or a Brachypelma vagans










cheers in advance:notworthy:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

swampeh said:


> Got these 2 little beauty's today but am not to sure on a positive id.
> First is Ziggy im thinking Brachypelma schroederi
> 
> image
> ...


Scarlett looks a bit too pinky to be a vagans :hmm:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

swampeh said:


> Got these 2 little beauty's today but am not to sure on a positive id.
> First is Ziggy im thinking Brachypelma schroederi
> 
> image
> ...



I am not sure but I like it send it to me please


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

If i did that then the missus would be very :censor: as Scarlett is her's :lol2:.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

The first pic I'm thinking B. Schroederi too, but maybe a young Grammostola pulchra? Looks a lot like my pulchra, only mines a little baby. 

I agree the second pic doesn't look like a vagans really. I would say salmon pink if it was a lot hairier.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I really want to squeeze it


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

Mystery solved Scarlett has just moulted and she's deffinatly a B.vagans and to top it off she's a girl :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Definitely B. vagans?
That's quite a bold statement, considering the species is so frequently hybridised.
got any pics?


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok 99% sure :lol2: as soon as the little one stretches out im going to get some new pics.
Best pic i could get so far,


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Definitely B. vagans?
> That's quite a bold statement, considering the species is so frequently hybridised.
> got any pics?


Yeah I agree Pete there are so many mongrel Vagans out there is there a definite way to define weather a 100% Vagans or a mongrel tbh I have never really thought about it... Could someone explain to me please?

Nice Spider op.


----------



## swampeh (Dec 4, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I agree Pete there are so many mongrel Vagans out there is there a definite way to define weather a 100% Vagans or a mongrel tbh I have never really thought about it... Could someone explain to me please?
> 
> Nice Spider op.


I'll second that i would love to understand it myself.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh, Im going to have to be careful how I answer this, so please allow a little simplification to the story:
Brachypelma vagans lives on one side of the river, Brachypelma albopilosum lives on the other. Prior to the river there was an area covered by a Brachypelma, but over the years the separation of the area meant they developed into separate species, but still quite closely related.
Now, fast forward a _few_ years and put the two together again. Hey presto we get Brachypelma Vague Ones 

Can I identify the difference? no
Do I have identifiers, yes: the cream hairs around the carapace are supposed to be the best indicator. The red hairs on the abdomen. The lack of curled hairs, either on parts of the tarantula or slightly on all hairs.
I believe both species are quite obviously different but once we see specimens that are neither one nor the other we have to have our doubts, especially considering a conservative opinion suggested over 90% of vagans are, erm, Vague Ones


----------

